# Disgusted! 05-06 Goats Beware of Problem!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Well fella's, I finally have my first issue with my GTO! And I don't believe this has been brought up, so it is new to me. I took the goat out today, went got my hair cut, then drove to the nearest brushless Lazer Car Wash to rinse the dust off of her that has been collecting all winter in the garage. Came home looked her over and thought I would put some Mequiars wax on the factory exhaust tips....When I saw my rear lower gray valance The gray paint on the lower rear valance was freakin' peeling/washing off!! I freaked!! Called dealership asked for service manager and he asked when I could bring it out, I said right now. Five minutes down the road I pulled in. He must have seen or heard me coming and walked out. He looked at it and said don't worry, I will order the entire piece and it should be in within two weeks. I told him that I would have to re-order the red reflective vinyl that was placed into the inserts GTO and he thought it was factory done!? Kudos to me. But now I have to get on PFYC.COM and order more vinyl!!!! Crap, it was difficult putting that "O" on int GTO.

I told him that I only had her for a year with 1,230 miles on her and it is garage kept. I asked him why it was doing that and he said he was not completely sure, but he would look into it and take care of the problem for me. I attached some pics of the valance. I know its gonna be handled, but man it makes me sick to my stomach. I hate the thought of her being taken apart.

Oh, mine is a '06 Torrid Red GTO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Don't despair NJ..... I have heard of this, and others have reported it as well. Paint adhesion is the culprit. While you are at it, closely inspect your door handles for chips in the paint. This too was an adhesion problem. Also, that area on the rear fascia has had a history of coming off too. Maybe having them paint that piece the same color of the car would be something to consider? I have seen that done and it looks sharp. 

It will be made right, perhaps the dealer's paint guru's would install the decals for you. It's worth the asking. Maybe even paint the GTO insert for you?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Don't despair NJ..... I have heard of this, and others have reported it as well. Paint adhesion is the culprit. While you are at it, closely inspect your door handles for chips in the paint. This too was an adhesion problem. Also, that area on the rear fascia has had a history of coming off too. Maybe having them paint that piece the same color of the car would be something to consider? I have seen that done and it looks sharp.
> 
> It will be made right, perhaps the dealer's paint guru's would install the decals for you. It's worth the asking. Maybe even paint the GTO insert for you?


Thanks Judge, I will talk to them about it. I have inspected other areas in reference to handles, steering wheel, etc. earlier this winter. I just havent heard of this one, until now. Hopefully I can't have it fixed and done before this car show coming up April 6th that MACGTO was telling me about in Northern NJ!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey NJ, from experience in having painting done, it's like a 3 day deal, You are a month away from the G.O.N.E. event. Should have plenty of time to get er' done.

Check out some pics of other's who painted that bottom bottom valance on the rear, it would seem to me if they have to paint it, why not color match? Heck for a few bucks, painting that insert would be better than stick on. This may be a blessing in disguise. :willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Hey NJ, from experience in having painting done, it's like a 3 day deal, You are a month away from the G.O.N.E. event. Should have plenty of time to get er' done.
> 
> Check out some pics of other's who painted that bottom bottom valance on the rear, it would seem to me if they have to paint it, why not color match? Heck for a few bucks, painting that insert would be better than stick on. This may be a blessing in disguise. :willy:


The service manager told me they would order the entire piece and replace the one I have. Hopefully I wont have the same problem all over again with the new piece. It sounded as if the valance comes already painted Gray? I don't know! I did like how the GTO reflected when lights hit the rear valance with the vinyl. I guess I'll wait and see when the valance comes in. Thanks. I will do a search for those pics!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It obvious why it`s doing that, it a clear case of abuse, anyone can see that.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> It obvious why it`s doing that, it a clear case of abuse, anyone can see that.


Yea, I hear ya. Get that package yet. I might need that fifty bucks for some new vinyl!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If the piece comes pre-finished then it's an easy replace, still, I'd inquire about them installing the decals, you'll never know unless you ask. I like the 3-D look.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

NJgoat, check-out stainless steel inserts out of AZ. They make some cool heavy guage inserts that I think look much better than the vinyl. They are around $80...FYI...

Your girl will be A-OK, but I would be PO'ed if that happened to me too...:cheers



NJgoat said:


> Yea, I hear ya. Get that package yet. I might need that fifty bucks for some new vinyl!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Yea, I hear ya. Get that package yet. I might need that fifty bucks for some new vinyl!!!


No I haven`t, but the big brown truck hasn`t been here yet today. As soon as I see it, I`ll rocket a check right off. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If the piece comes pre-finished then it's an easy replace, still, I'd inquire about them installing the decals, you'll never know unless you ask. I like the 3-D look.


Yea, maybe I'll do that. I'll order them tonight. Thanks all. I gotta go grocery shoppin with the wife. In the tahoe ofcourse!!! Chat with ya'll later.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

If I have to driver her in the next two weeks, maybe I will hang a towel out of the trunk to cover up the bumper!!!!! Geese!!!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear bout the paint peeling off but glad the dealer is replacing it for you.

Might be a blessing t have the GTO painted red instead of the vinyl. I have the vinyl still in the envelope. I saw a pinted one and it's much better thanthe vinyl insert-much thicker and more pronounced. 

Anyway, good luck and share the pics whichever way you decide to go.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Why freak out so much about such a small problem? The dealer is being nice and replacing it for you as well.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

05_GTO said:


> Why freak out so much about such a small problem? The dealer is being nice and replacing it for you as well.


Uh oh, now you've done it.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Lock your doors ladies...:willy::shutme:


AA GTO SP said:


> Uh oh, now you've done it.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

AA GTO SP said:


> Uh oh, now you've done it.


I put it in a nice way


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> NJgoat, check-out stainless steel inserts out of AZ. They make some cool heavy guage inserts that I think look much better than the vinyl. They are around $80...FYI...
> 
> Your girl will be A-OK, but I would be PO'ed if that happened to me too...:cheers


Yea, I had the SS inserts on my GTP. The red vinyl matched up great with the paint and I like how it reflects at night. Thanks and yes I am PO'ed, I am wondering if they will have to drop the rear bumper area to access the gray valance/rear fascia that is defective. Now it is sittin in my garage all cleaned up! I dont want to drive it now, somebody may think poorly of my goat if they see that crap! I'm gonna try to keep her there until it goes to the dealer!!! I wont rest until she is fixed!!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

05_GTO said:


> Why freak out so much about such a small problem? The dealer is being nice and replacing it for you as well.


Dude, that is my baby!!! The dealership is doing their job, not just being nice. If they have to tear her apart, I want it put back like it was. Oh, you guys are too funny!!!!:lol: I don't get mad that easy!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Should I de-tune Superchips Program?*

Just wanting some advice from my supporting staff of the goat herd. I believe I am going to de-tune/ re-download my factory tune from my superchips programmer when i take the goat in for the "minor" cosmetic surgery in a couple of weeks at the dealership. I was planning on having them change the oil/filter etc while it was at dealership(which by the way is free, and they use Mobil 1, for the life of the warranty of vehicle). When they start her up and hear the rumble of the resonator delete and new Flomaster Super 44's and look under the hood and see the throttle body spacer and AEM intake that hey might flash my computer. Ya'll think it will be a good idea to put factory tune back in. Oh, I do have a superchips decal in the engine compartment area. What does my fellow goat herd think?

I guess this puts off the dyno tune i am planning to get for a few weeks. ACA Performance from Delaware just responded to an email I sent them explaining to me that they use handheld programmers and manually tune owners cars with the assistance of a dyno to get peak performance!!!! Darn. Hope i can get her done before April 6th!!!

Here was the reply I received from ACA Performance:

Hi Chris so sorry for not getting back to you sooner if it’s a hand held tuner we can use it we need about 1 hour to tune.tuning is 150.00 per hour.Joe


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Vinyl*

Well, I ordered my new vinyl for rear fascia GTO inserts. Ordered two incase I screw up puttin them on or if problem returns. ugg!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Good News*

Well, the dealership called me today. The part that was suppose to take two weeks in came in today. They told me installation would take an hour. WoooHOOOO. I get her done next thursday, Im gonna drop her off while I am working that day. Perfect timing. It is my last day of work before my seven days off, I'll be applying the vinyl the same night. Then I am gonna see when i can get her tuned on the dyno!!! Come on summer!!!!arty:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Ohhh*

OH, I contacted reflective concepts about the over pricing of their retailers and he said ofcourse their is nothing he can do with that, but next time directly order from them. Since I purchased two sets of vinyl emblems, incase I screwed one set up putting them on, reflective concepts told me that he would have PFYC.COM reinburse me if I return the second set if I did not need them and they would take care of the restocking fee themselves with PFYC. Just thought I would let ya'll know. I thought that was really professional of them. 

Chris NJgoat


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Got Rear Fascia replaced today, Not happy!!*

Well, the goat had its minor surgery today plus its yearly oil change. I dropped her off while working around 10am. They called and said everything went well and is ready for pick up at approximately 1:30pm. Went into service dept. Manager said she looks good everything went well. I asked them what the chances are of it peeling again and they just looked at me with the deer in the headlights stare strugging there shoulders. I did ask them about the door handles paint peeling on some cars. They told me that there is no bulletin, but if it starts to peel bring her in and they will fix it. 

So, with everything done, I took a quick glance, because I had to get back to work, looked okay. Got back to work and looked at her again and noticed that it wasnt okay. One of the tabs on top of the gray valance was not inserted in the groove of the bumper. So it made a gap ofcourse and did not fit properly.(photos attached). I called the dealership directly back and told them. Ofcourse they wanted me to drive it right back and I couldnt due to being back at work. i told them, I am off the next day and that I would stop in and what would be best time. They told me their hours and said whenever you get here we will take a look at it. The manager knowing how picky I am with my vehicle should of have taken a better look after telling me she looked good. I wonder if he even looked at her. Disgusted again. You can see in the photos that it appeared as if the person who installed it didnt look over it much. They are gonna get a piece of my mind tomorrow. Disgusted again. Here are the pics.

Oh, I did deprogram the superchips program, just incase they tried to flash my computer after seeing the mods under hood and exhaust.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I can see how a blind guy could have installed it like that. :willy:

I hope that clip isn't rubbing the paint or you'll be twice as unhappy. 


What are the chances of having your car's Powertrain Control Module replaced with a defective one? Happened to me... a new Computer was installed, 3 weeks later I had "bad gas syndrome." Took the car back and it was determined my OS2 sensor went bad and 2 other sensors were not transmitting any voltage.
Not bad for a 500.00 part eh?

Can't wait to see what else happens.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I can see how a blind guy could have installed it like that. :willy:


Went to dealership with her yesterday, they were really apologetic, i waited fifteen minutes and they fixed it right. I put on the new vinyl lettering today. I used the wet method and it went on great. Better than before. I also re-programmed the goat with the superchips programmer as well, just incase they decided to flash her while she was getting operated on and the oil and filter changed. Other than a wax job, I am ready for summer!!!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I thought those things only happened to me. :confused


----------

